# Few from today 9-24



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Basic. 









Way underfed. 









Whole house is wired with uf 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Basic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UF is the best:laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> UF is the best:laughing:



Uf is hell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

